# Saffy's "sight"



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all,

A number of things have caused us to really think that Saffy can see, even if just to detect light vs dark. Comments people have given us about her videos for a start (though I'm not too sure that everyone knows that her balls all make some noise or other - Babble Balls are quite loud and can be heard even in the videos I have made, but the latest soccer ball is much quieter - it has ball bearings inside), the fact that she hardly ever (though not never) bumps into anything, the fact that she will 'side-step' Abbie when she runs at her, lots of things, really.

I actually sent a message to the lovely woman who dealt with her blindness at the vet hospital and she told me she'd been watching the videos and thought she must be able to see. She felt it might be worth going back to check if anything has changed - so I think we'll do this.

On the flip side, she does still sometimes crash into things (only when they are out of place/unexpected, though) and she doesn't pass my 'window' test. If she is close to me and I wave my hands/arms about, her eyes will follow my movements, but if I do the same when she is outside and I am inside (or vice-versa), i.e. with a window between us, I'm not so sure she follows them then. Or at least it's not as consistent. That suggests to me that it could be her using her smell/hearing/pressure-sensing when she does follow me.

Anyway, I think it's quite exciting. Gotta keep my feet on the ground, but wouldn't it be something else if she got something back? Even some partial sight would make something like flyball more of a realistic possibility! :crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope you get fantastic news-that would be so great.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Gonna keep my fingers crossed and hope that some sight has been restored. I am still so very proud of all the progress she has made and your belief in and help with her adjusting. I know first hand that blindness is just a lack of one of our senses and when this happens, the rest focus and become so developed. Your work with her and trust in her abilities helped her adjust to her new world. Would be fantastic to hear she has gained some sight. 

Let us know what the Vet/Specialist says.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It would be truely wonderful if you got such great news, but regardless if she has some sight or not Saffy is an AMAZING girl! And you have done a tremendous job giving her a full and active life despite her disability.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> It would be truely wonderful if you got such great news, but regardless if she has some sight or not Saffy is an AMAZING girl! And you have done a tremendous job giving her a full and active life despite her disability.


I couldn't agree more.... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saffy*

Praying for Saffy and you-it would be wonderful if she can see!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sounds like a good reason for hope that Saffy can see !!!! fingers crossed here


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That would wonderful news if she could see but no matter what she is an amazing girl. Love her.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

To some folks, this is maybe going to sound a bit bad, but we had a quote for Saffy to have a test done on her sight at the hospital she went to before and we think it's unjustifiably expensive. This test would cost £150 (approx $240) and it sounds a lot of money to pay just to find out how her sight is. We'd have no hesitation if it was towards something that could improve her sight, or any other aspect of her health for that matter, but I can't see how it would actually help Saffy.

I will confess to having my own suspicions about her being able to see, but she still bangs into things that are out of place - just yesterday, Saffy was let out the back to do her business and a large plastic container was left between Saffy and the door back into the house. Paula told me she saw Saffy run full pelt back towards the house and straight into the box, sending herself and it flying. She was not distracted by anything, was 'looking' straight at the box, and Abbie was nowhere to be seen. So those were ideal conditions for her to have avoided it if she could see.

When she copes really well with bringing balls back on the field, they do either make electronic sounds or have bells inside them, though it's not always that obvious from the video footage. I think she's just got super-sharpened other senses that enable her to map out familiar places down to the finest detail - to the extent that it appears as if she can see.

Does anyone care to offer views on the price/usefulness of this test?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think you have to decide what you feel is best for Saffy. 

Do you have the option or availability to get a second opinion and quote?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How would knowing for sure improve her life Or change her treatment? It is a lot of money, think it over. I admire your dedication to your amazing girl. You need to do what's best for your family budget I think.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Even without a money issue, I would weigh the pros and cons of testing. What, if anything, will it change for Saffy? If in the end it turns out it that all it will tell you is that she is getting "some" sight back, it does not sound like it is enough that it would change any type of treatment for her. If that is the case, I think I would sock that money away for her for later down the road when/if she ever needs it.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am a need to know type of person, if it would make a difference. Truly how would it change your interactions with Saffy. From my uneducated perception it sounds like some of the "vision" you have described could be due to the sense of motion or sound. Remember dogs have a very enhanced sense of hearing and smell that can allow them to adapt to visual impairment.

If you have the money to spare, go for it, if for nothing else but your peace of mind. Otherwise enjoy Saffy and watch her continue to adapt to the world. I remember your story about her illness and she certainly is your miracle dog!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

My understanding is that the test doesn't do anything to change Saffy's sight. You and your wife have been giving Saffy a wonderful life filled with fun and love. Continue to do as your are she is splendid. If you would like to have the test done put a little money away when you can and when you get the total amount together then have the test or by then if your thoughts on it have changed don't. At this point I don't see the test really changing up how you work with Saffy even if she does have some sight she still runs into things so it isn't enough to change up your plans on living and training Saffy.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou everone for your supportive responses - they confirm my own belief that it's not worth that much money to do something that won't improve her health. If it were, say, £30, it'd be different.


----------

